# My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello out there I have post before of my 1999 Beetle that runs on Compressed Natural Gas and Gasoline I have spent a few years on just doing VW to run on the New NGAS.
I have a site with a lot of information http://www.CNGvw.com . But this 2002 Jetta 1.8 turbo
As far as I can tell it is the only one in the USA.
I must say it run Great and the MPG is in the high 30’s I had a very hard time with getting the setup to work right .The kit is from Italy the install was very straight forward.
The support was none. And placing the injectors were they said never worked right.
I spent weeks on that set up never got it right.
I had to ask my older brother to help me at this point hated that. My brother and I have been in the racing world for 35 years plus and yes we are couple of old guys.
We designed a fogger system for the car with adjustable injector ports and in a day we had it running sweet.








At 130 octant and filling at home at 60 cents a Gal I think this the way for us to go.
I did show it at the http://www.altwheels.org/index.html and had a lot of interests did make the NEWS.
The TURBO Jetta with the CNG BI-FUEL kit and my invention CNG Fogger is such
a joy to drive. So I drive two CNG cars but by far the Turbo takes your breath away.
I have gotten 179 miles to the CNG tank with 5.1 GAL in it that is driving it hard in
City and hi way mix. 
But some thing that I have not do in a long time is bring it up to a very hi speed. There is a place on the way to Cape Cod RT 25 just before the bridge six miles of open road.
I laid into it the Turbo kicked in the CNG flowed and next thing I owned the 122 MPH
marker with a half a throttle petal to go.
So the next time some says CNG cars are slow send them this way.
If any one in and around Boston MA would like to do a show and drive
let me know I would gladly show it to and group.
I am not trying to brag here I just believe we can slow are need for inported oil to a crawl and use our own Natural Gas to go fast.
Bob Mann


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (bobtec)*

I didnt know you could refuel at home- I thought that would make it very dangerous no? 
How about the CNG in general- its pretty scary to drive around isnt it?


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (g60vwr)*

Hello there is a lot of misinfomation on the New CNG BI-Fuel Kits.
they are super safe. These Pumps are build for this use.
I is just hard to find good infomation on CNG.
I hope this helps.
Bob Mann


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (bobtec)*

where can one read good info on this?


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (g60vwr)*

Hello 
I have been doing VW CNG testing for two years and all the infomation has taking some diging. ther a just few sites inthe USA on low cost CNG convertions.
I have never found any one the list VWs and for turbos I am it as fay as I know.
My freind JIM has a great site the covers the EPA end.
http://www.younkincng.com/
this here is very good one too
http://www.wisegasinc.com/index.htm
and for my site http://www.CNGvw.com 
it just takes a long time for me to add all the infomation that I have on VWs CNG BI-Fuel systems it is just me to do it all.
Bob Mann


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_I didnt know you could refuel at home- I thought that would make it very dangerous no? 
How about the CNG in general- its pretty scary to drive around isnt it?

not scary at all, he's right about the misinformation...but hey that's the american media's (government puppets) job...the government doesn't wnat you to know there is an alternative fuel period...let alone that it's safe and a PERFECT alternative to gasoline atm. it would kill oil profits.

alot of other countries have more than 50% of their cars on CNG...and some countries evn higher percentage
in argentina where i'm from, almost every car i've ridden in was CNG.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (bobtec)*

there are 2 bus stations here with filling stations as all the buses are CNG.
how would i go about doing a similar conversion on a TDI? is it possible?


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (all-starr-me)*

Hello you can do disels I am working on a kit for TDI if you go to my site http://www.CNGvw.com.
Bob Mann


----------



## fobyulous (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My newest CNG BI-Fuel Conversion a 2001 VM Jetta 1.8 4 CYL TURBO (bobtec)*

Hey, 
I am very interested in this CNG conversion you have done on the turbo'd Jetta. Any other info you could provide on that setup? Walk us through how you did it? What you used? The total cost? The kind of numbers it puts down if you've taken it to a dyno? problems you've run into? have you thought about putting together a kit and a DIY? Pics of the setup, tank, engine bay? TIA, pretty cool stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

also if you could provide us with info about the car this was done to as well: what year, model, mods if any, mileage that you performed this conversion at? 


_Modified by fobyulous at 1:23 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

i live in england. we pay £1.10 a L £5.50 a gallon... $11 ish.
could i use this system on a 450bhp VR6 Turbo golf? How much cheeper is it?


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (vrtme)*

Hello over the pond.
I feel the CNG Fogger will work on Turbo Gasoline or Diesel that wish to use CNG or Propain as a Fuel.
Just email me some more infomation on your car I will look it over.
Bob mann
http://www.CNGvw.com


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (bobtec)*

awesome when i went to Colombia all i saw was taxis running on natural gas its way cheaper than gas


----------

